# My next step up in boxes



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just recently finished this one, I built a jig to do the hinges and will document how it works with the next box I do in the very near future. It has made these hings fairly easy to do. The box is walnut with the top maple and claro walnut, I think, or one very similar to it.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice looking job, Jerry. I've always like that style of hinge but never installed them. I'm looking forward to seeing your jig.


----------



## dsbock (Apr 24, 2010)

I couldn't say any more than Doug has.

Very nice work.

David


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Jerry.

Glad to see you back in the shop......


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Crisp and beautiful Jerry!


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

Beautiful looking box. Someone will be happy to own it. I also look forward to your instructions on installing the hinges.

Bob


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am currently working on about 6 boxes so in the next week or so I will be able to document the jig and it's use. I am sure others have jigs to use with these hinges and I would love to see one. I really like that hinge it is just getting it located and installed that is the big challenge.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Jerry that's really nice, love the contrast mediums and excellent craftsmanship.

Mind an inquiry on your stain/finishing choices?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

My finishes are quite simple, first I almost never stain---not very good at it plus I like the natural color of the wood. The finish is not that difficult but is time consuming. I use wipe on poly, gloss. If I want the satin finish I use satin for the last coat only. The way they achieve the satin finish is by adding impurities to the poly. These tend to build up with each coat dulling the beauty of the wood below whereas if you use gloss the finish remains clear and then dull it with the final coat of satin. My preferred way to get the satin finish is with 0000 steel wool, this makes it satin plus very smooth.

Most of my builds have at least 5-6 coats of poly on them. The first two coats are to seal the wood and to show up any irregularities in the wood so I can address that early on. I like to finish as much as I can before assembly (protecting glue joints). After each coat I hand sand it using 400 grit till I get a fine white dust then 0000 steel wool the final thing is hand rub the finish with a clean soft rag. I repeat this procedure for every coat but the last. The key is on the last coat use a brand new can of poly and a clean rag. After this coat dries (18-24 hours) I very lightly go over the finish with a new piece of 0000 steel wool and hand rub with a clean soft rag. There are others on the Forum that have their way to finish but I like the results I get using this method and yes it is a lot of work.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Jerry, Long time no see.
Love that box. Like others, I'm interested in your jig.
That top really pops. The edge treatment, matching the bottom molding, is pretty sweet.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

That's really inspiring Jerry - particularly the effort you put in to getting the finish. One so often sees good craftsmanship spoiled by short-cuts in the finishing.


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

What a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. My only comment is a question and that is what size is this gem?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You keep improving Jerry.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful work Jerry! Obviously your technique works well. The final result is all that most people see - and to me it is very impressive.
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The box is 14" x 10" x 4 1/2" and is one of my favorites.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks SUPER to me! Well done! Gotta love it when you win. Gives you such a feeling of satisfaction to make something that looks SO Good!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That really is quality work Jerry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments, we have been so busy have little time too be on the forum, but hope things slow done enough to post some more things like how to things.


----------



## CaptainHook (Jan 30, 2013)

Really nice work.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work as usual Jerry. I look forward to your write up on the hinges.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It will be a couple weeks as we are going to Houston next week to see a very special little girl named Olivia. She will be 4 weeks old then and Honey and I are so looking forward to holding her.


----------

